# Humidor Organization...Or why the need for all those dividers?



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Just starting to fill my 150 Cigar humidor and was wondering how you organize your Cigars. I know there probably a million ways to do this, but it would be interesting to see what criteria people use to stock there humidor. Do you organize by wrapper, size, strength, favorites, or just toss them in knowing that they wont be in there long anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a similar sized humidor that I keep my inexpensive cigars in. I use the tetris method to organize them, at least at the start. After a few days the cigars get kind of jumbled up from digging around.

About once a month I organize them again. I rationalize that this is my way of rotating the stock.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> About once a month I organize them again. I rationalize that this is my way of rotating the stock.


This.

in my bigger (50ct) humidor, half of it is filled with Fuentes and my HTF cigars. the rest are all kind of just put together by size. longer sticks on the bottom and shorter sticks on top. makes it easier to see what on the bottom. my (few) cc are all together on the right side of my humidor away from the rest of my nc.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I organize based on age.

I keep my cigars rotated like crops. I have a good amount of stock coming close to two years old, so they have a section (or seperate location). Cigars that I just purchased will be kept seperately and smoked in 2013.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a humi for the Fuente's, My Fathers, and other HTF sticks... 200 ct for the others... and then a wineador for boxes and bulk orders


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

NomoMoMo said:


> Just starting to fill my 150 Cigar humidor and was wondering how you organize your Cigars. I know there probably a million ways to do this, but it would be interesting to see what criteria people use to stock there humidor. Do you organize by wrapper, size, strength, favorites, or just toss them in knowing that they wont be in there long anyway.


Boxes go on the shelves, then I have one drawer for non-Cuban and one for Cuban singles. I generally try to keep the singles together by marca but that's not always possible. Every couple months I open the boxes to air and inspect for issues. At the time time I rotate all the singles around to ensure they're all equally exposed to airflow.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I find it important to keep everything seperate. I'm lucky enough to have a big enough Humidor for this. If I have enough cigars in any one Marca, it gets it's own drawer. Each drawer has 5 'bins', so I put all of one box in a 'bin', never mixing. My Cubans are in the top drawers and the NC's are in the bottom drawers because of Humidity. It works for me....


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

While we're on the subject, does anyone have any ideas on how to gain additional dividers? I just received a larger humidor that did not come with near as many dividers as I was expecting, and I plan on designating it for aging the cigars so I definitely do not want them to blend while they're napping.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I typically sort by brand and style.... IE my CCs all go in their own drawers where they are placed with other vitolas from the same brand. I have a drawer for all my Fuentes. A drawer for Tatuaje. So on and so forth.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I separate by brand/kind and age. Then I rotate about every 4 months.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

WV_cigar_guy said:


> While we're on the subject, does anyone have any ideas on how to gain additional dividers? I just received a larger humidor that did not come with near as many dividers as I was expecting, and I plan on designating it for aging the cigars so I definitely do not want them to blend while they're napping.


Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home has some dividers he sells pretty cheap. When you upgrade to a wineador, you can get your shelves/drawers from him too. He's a member on the forum here and does great work (mine are on order!).

As for sorting, my plan is to sort by brand and date purchased...kind of rotate stock. I'll have a spot for HTF and eventually CC's plus shelves for boxes.


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I organize mine by size at the moment, and CC get divided. Nothing I own is very old because I am new to cigars, but once I have a better collection that includes some smokes Ive aged for a while than dividing by age makes the most sense to me.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

The idea of dividing by age never occurred to me, but then I'm a casual smoker who mainly smokes during the warmer months a few times a week. I can't wrap my head around having so many cigars that you a need 50qt coolidor and/or a winador (Sometimes multiple) I'm assuming that those of you that have massive storage smoke more than one a day? How much do you usually smoke on average?


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I think alot of it has to do with enjoying collecting cigars. I would say this is more the reason for huge stock piles that people have - that and you need a big collection in order to have them rest for a year or so before smoking.

My plan is to get my Coolidor running that most of my collection is in, and then have 3-4 of each cigar I smoke regularly sitting in my humidor, as well as any HTF or CCs.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a coolerdor, and in it I have shelves for CCs and shelves for NCs. Those are divided into brands, then by age.

My tobacco is the only facet of my life that's organized.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a 150 ct that has one shelf in it. On this shelf I have my 'good' smokes, maybe ones that are over sized ( 7 or 8 inches long ) or that are in coffins ( I have 2 MFLE's in there now ) while the bottom is divided in half - one side has my robustos ( majority of my collection ) and the other side my larger RG and longer than 5 inch smokes. Up stairs I have a 75 ct stand up I keep my 'rare' and 'precious' smokes - CC's, limited release or ones that have sentimental value ( my Marine Corps dedication smokes )

Long story short, I try to organize them by priority then by size but like others have said, after a couple weeks its just a jumbled mess and I have to re-do everything haha!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 2 humidors now, one 150ct and the older one 50ct. I use the older one now for less expensive sticks. The newer one has a shelf that gets a row of the better sticks I'm going to smoke next, in the bottom go the more rare sticks I'm either aging a bit or will never smoke because I have only one left! As I smoke the sticks on the shelf, I bring more up from the bottom. As for the dividers I haven't thought about that much. Each of these humidors (and the shelf) has a divider. For now I put cello-wrapped sticks on one side and naked sticks on the other.

The collecting process is a part of all the fun in this. I've been there before with other (non-consumable) items (knives of various kinds), and for a while, in a very minor way, with wine. But the cigar dynamic is much more interesting to me. I can smoke a cigar in an hour or so, but it takes me days to personally drink an entire bottle of wine, and as expensive as some cigars can get the equivalent quality level for wine is much more expensive. Finally, my gf doesn't like wine, but she loves cigars, and a hobby is always nicer if you can share it.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

nomomomo said:


> just starting to fill my 150 cigar humidor and was wondering how you organize your cigars. I know there probably a million ways to do this, but it would be interesting to see what criteria people use to stock there humidor. Do you organize by wrapper, size, strength, favorites, or just toss them in knowing that they wont be in there long anyway.


cubans | non-cubans


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NomoMoMo said:


> I can't wrap my head around having so many cigars that you a need 50qt coolidor and/or a winador (Sometimes multiple) I'm assuming that those of you that have massive storage smoke more than one a day? How much do you usually smoke on average?


I have a 150 qt cooler, and I probably average about three a week right now, although that'll go up once it warms up, I"m sure. I bought the cooler not because I smoke so much, but because I wanted to be sure to have room prepared for future purchases. My 180 or so cigars (at this point) look pretty silly in that big cooler, but on the other hand, a 150 ct humi would be way past full and I'd be looking for a cooler anyway. This way I'm set for a while. Probably not as long as I think, but at least for a while.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a wineador with trays, and 2 shelves with boxes, and I have a smaller cooler with 3 Cigar boxes.

I sort CC and NC separately, then they are sorted by length,Gauge, brand, name. 

It's all on a spreadsheet so I can find them easily, every couple months I do and audit to confirm I didn't forget to update my spreadsheet.

NOTE: To anyone just starting, the sooner you figure out what system you want to use, the better cause sorting 100 sticks is easier than sorting 300

...and believe me if you stay around here it will grow...


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

My humidor is exploding, so I go by the "wherever there is room" mantra.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

4 humis, and a tupperdor and i still cant find room, so where ever they will fit is my answer.


----------

